# Ford RS/ST Event - Grays, Essex - 5th July 2015



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

This Sunday Rates Ford in Grays, Essex is hosting their annual RS/ST event as well as celebrating 60 years of being in business.


There will be roughly 120 new and classic RS and ST badged cars owned by the pubic on display (including my Mk1 Focus RS) as well as having cars from various tuning companies, Ford Motor Company and Ford Heritage being on display. Rumor has it the Mk3 Focus RS will be on display too . 


Rates have promised this is a family event with activities for all ages going on throughout the day. 


The event starts from 10am and finishes at 3pm, and is being held in their customer car park which is behind the dealership.

Rates Ford address: 

Hogg Lane
Grays
Essex
RM17 5QL


Look out for my RS on the stand and say hello if you go :thumb:


I will update this thread with pics of the event sometime next week.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Enjoy your day. :car:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Enjoy your day. :car:


Cheers Soul!


----------

